# Am I the only person who isn't interested in a 5d mkIII?



## Chris primadona (Sep 28, 2011)

It's so frustrating seeing everyone praying for their new 5d/7d/60d/ti etc!. 
I find myself in a hard place right now, I'm an owner of a 1d mkIII and it's getting close to the time for an upgrade. The pro body is the only choice for me as I need/use the pro features of the 1 series. 
My choices are the 1ds mkIII (its basicly the exact same camera as mine, but a slightly larger sensor, more mp and half the framerate) or the 1d mkIV that gives me a few more mp, a tiny improvment in low light noise and a better lcd screen for 2x-3x the price that my current body is worth and its not FF. 
I really think Canon need to push the development of this new 1 series before they look at any of their other lineup!. Their only pro body full frame camera is older than my middle aged pet dog! I really am waiting as patiently as I possibly can for the new 1 series full frame camera and I'm losing some hair over it! :'(
If I never had so much money invested in glass I would probably be looking at entry level medium format cameras by now.

A few release dates so you can see where I'm coming from...
1ds mkIII Aug 2007 (update it now!)
5d mkII Sep 2008 (not very old, but sure update it after the 1 series)
7d Sep 2009 (whats actually wrong with the current 7d?)


----------



## photogaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Ofcourse you're not the only one. Any 1Ds or 1D owner isn't going to be excited about a 5D Mark III as there will be certain things that will still be a downgrade.

People interested in the 5d Mark III are Mark I, Mark II and 7D owners looking for an upgrade. Personally, I think we'll see a 1Ds upgrade before the 5D Mark III.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Sep 28, 2011)

You are one of few - put it that way. 

I have never needed high frame rate. In my eyes, photography is all about good timing and judgement. I treat my 5D like a film camera, one shot at a time, manual focus, I don't use the LCD screen and rely on experience and a light meter. I would rather shoot film infact if development costs weren't so high for shooting hundreds of photos at weddings.

We'll see a new body all in good time, but until then we can all work on our ability to read the light, composition, anticipation, timing.


----------



## Chris primadona (Sep 28, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> You are one of few - put it that way.
> 
> I have never needed high frame rate. In my eyes, photography is all about good timing and judgement. I treat my 5D like a film camera, one shot at a time, manual focus, I don't use the LCD screen and rely on experience and a light meter. I would rather shoot film infact if development costs weren't so high for shooting hundreds of photos at weddings.
> 
> We'll see a new body all in good time, but until then we can all work on our ability to read the light, composition, anticipation, timing.



I understand what you are saying and agree with your philosophy, but maybe you missed my reasoning. High framerate for me is nice to have under some circumstances but not the main point of my needing a pro body. Things like viewfinder coverage, weatherproofing, sync speed, dual memory cards, 1/3 step increments, cross type af points, 3 stop exposure comp, voicenotes attached to images, shutter life, battery life, start-up time etc are important for me. I'm not a "spray and pray" type of photographer but I do appreciate having the right tool in my hand and unfortunately for my wallet, its not a 7d or 5d. I'm really hoping for an announcement soon and a new pro product available to buy before next summer.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm fine with the bodies out, just give me a canon 14-24 lens already!


----------



## elflord (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris primadona said:


> It's so frustrating seeing everyone praying for their new 5d/7d/60d/ti etc!.



I think I'm about the only one here who actually likes the 5D Mark II (I just picked one up) and isn't in a hurry to dump it for the 5D Mark III (never mind the fact that we still don't know anything about the Mark III and therefore aren't really in a position to decide whether the upgrade is a good idea). Sure it could have more autofocus points, but I just use the middle one all the time anyway. I suppose there are some who would like to be able to bump the ISO up to 409600. Not me. Camera tech simply isn't on a Moore's law curve, and the 5D Mark II while "old" was ahead of the curve when it came out.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 28, 2011)

I own a 5D2 and a 1V. I have no intention of replacing either of them anytime soon. The nice thing about the 1V, it is the pinnicle of Canon's 35mm film camera's, never to be replaced/upgraded. I got mine 10 years ago and don't ever have to worry about outlaying the money to upgrade it!

Funny to think how the 1V's MSRP was so much at the time (it's still listed a 2k or so); now people think about paying more than that every other year just to have the most current model. Back in 2001, spending $2100 on a camera was a huge splurge.


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 28, 2011)

I couldnt care less about a 5DIII myself... I'm waiting for the next 1 Serie body and nothing else.



gferdinandsen said:


> Funny to think how the 1V's MSRP was so much at the time (it's still listed a 2k or so); now people think about paying more than that every other year just to have the most current model. Back in 2001, spending $2100 on a camera was a huge splurge.



Back in the days you have to spend a fortune in film too


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 28, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> I couldnt care less about a 5DIII myself... I'm waiting for the next 1 Serie body and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@$7.00 per roll of 36 of E6 and a similar amount to process we are talking about $0.40 per transparency that does not even count the cost of having the slide printed!


----------



## Tarrum (Sep 28, 2011)

And the worse thing is, people are acting like "I need the 5D MK III so where is it". Jeez, Canon doesn't owe you anything, and just because you said you need it it wont make much of a difference.

This is a business, not making all of you happy - sure a little bit of that is involved but come on.


----------



## bycostello (Sep 28, 2011)

i take my images and not the camera... so not fussed at all about a mk3..... i want a lighter mirrorless model, beyond that, no fussed


----------



## nikkito (Sep 28, 2011)

Tarrum said:


> And the worse thing is, people are acting like "I need the 5D MK III so where is it". Jeez, Canon doesn't owe you anything, and just because you said you need it it wont make much of a difference.
> 
> This is a business, not making all of you happy - sure a little bit of that is involved but come on.




you seem to forget that for some of us photography is our job. and is normal that we want new improved tools to make our job a little bit easier or better.


----------



## sb (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, it sounds like 1DMk3 is actually still the perfect camera for you. Why do you feel that it's time for an upgrade if your camera does everything you want?


----------



## Meh (Sep 28, 2011)

Millions of people are not interested in a 5D3. My mother doesn't even know what that is. For any of us to declare we are not interested in the 5D3 whilst discussing it on this site is *interesting*.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 28, 2011)

Meh said:


> Millions of people are not interested in a 5D3. My mother doesn't even know what that is. For any of us to declare we are not interested in the 5D3 whilst discussing it on this site is *interesting*.



LOL. Actually billions of people have no interest.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 28, 2011)

Meh said:


> Millions of people are not interested in a 5D3. My mother doesn't even know what that is. For any of us to declare we are not interested in the 5D3 whilst discussing it on this site is *interesting*.



+1


----------



## Meh (Sep 28, 2011)

bycostello said:


> i take my images and not the camera... so not fussed at all about a mk3..... i want a lighter mirrorless model, beyond that, no fussed



Very true, but what if the next generation offers you some ability to do something your current camera does not. I'm no saying the 5D3 will do that but what if. You are still you so a better tool can only be an improvement, not worse.

I doubt the 5D3 will be anything more than an incremental improvement over the 5D2. A little more DR in line with what we've seen from the recent Sony sensors, a bit less noise a la the 1D4 sensor, AF similar to 7D, Digic5, dual CF, better video codecs, some ergo changes, etc. But those are all great things, whether worth an upgrade from a 5D2 is personal preference.


----------



## Chris primadona (Sep 28, 2011)

sb said:


> Chris, it sounds like 1DMk3 is actually still the perfect camera for you. Why do you feel that it's time for an upgrade if your camera does everything you want?



I do love the mkIII for almost all uses but some clients are asking for bigger files. I would much rather buy a new 1ds mkIII replacement than have to hire a hasselblad for those certain jobs that require it. Also I would buy into the MF system if I didn't do other genres of photography that require a faster body/weathersealing etc. A part of me wants to get back into full frame too so I can get a bit more use out of my 135mm L ;D


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not imterested in the 5D mark iii, heck i hope it never comes out. I just bought a 5D mark ii...


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think there are a few different camps of people:

1) Those who could care less - probably the largest group of all

2) Those who are interested in the 7D Mark II and the 5D Mark III not because they plan on buying those, but because they are hoping to scoop up their predecessors on the cheap. Nothing like a new release to drop the price of the slightly older model. 

3) Those on the bleeding edge who frequently turn over their equipment. I can't afford to be in this group, but understand the necessity very well for those who make their living off this gear. While to many folks, the difference is negligible, if the new features save you time getting the image or getting a better one, the result is either a better image, saved time or generally both. 

The group that is generally the biggest screwed in terms of dilemmas is the second group... Jump on the latest bandwagon, or make do on the cheap with slightly older tech. For me this makes it a real tough set of choices. I am outgrowing my T2i and have been tempted to step up slightly to the 7D for better focusing and speed since I am starting to do sports. I covet the 5dmkII since I also shoot some fashion and the like, so for me it comes down to the 7D vs 5DmkII , perhaps the 7DMKII if the sensor really wows, or the other one to really complicate things... a ProSumer Full Frame (6D???)... Net result... I expect that in the next 12 months all of those options will be available or known, and the price difference will be all within $600 - $800 or so I think


----------



## nikkito (Sep 28, 2011)

Aaron78 said:


> I'm not imterested in the 5D mark iii, heck i hope it never comes out. I just bought a 5D mark ii...



hahha i totally understand you ;D


----------



## -zero- (Sep 28, 2011)

Maui5150 said:


> I think there are a few different camps of people:
> 
> 1) Those who could care less - probably the largest group of all
> 
> ...



you forgot a group, those who can afford neither but can't wait to see what new tech canon has put in them to copare them to whatever the competition proposes (and most probably complain about stuff)


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say " I'm not interested in the M III, but I am not hysterical about it. Just enjoy what you have , run it to the shits. Take more pictures! Buys a new lens, the lens you always wanted!

When it happens it happens,

dario.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

"It's so frustrating seeing everyone praying for their new 5d/7d/60d/ti etc!. " Seriously, why worry about this. 
A. Canon is not producing cameras in response to the yearnings of the people here.
B. More people want a 5d/7d/60d/ti than a an EOS 1 whatever because it's just a much bigger market.

Oh and the update for your camera is already here, and you are not interested. So... why be so frustrated?


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris primadona said:


> Also I would buy into the MF system if I didn't do other genres of photography that require a faster body/weathersealing etc. A part of me wants to get back into full frame too so I can get a bit more use out of my 135mm L ;D



If you have clients wanting larger file sizes and medium format, what is the problem? You're in the business but only at 10mp, so really you're behind file-wise. Get a used larger megapixel camera. They aren't 1D(s) but the still work.


----------



## japhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't especially wait for the 5D MkIII either, but as a photographer who's invested money in a system I like to see the system as a whole to go forward.

Be it new bodies, lenses etc. but the main thing is that the system evolves and it has continuation.

On the other hand development and new product announcements makes it possible for me to get an older model at a reasonable price. For example the battle between getting a 5D/5D MkII or 1Ds MkII is something I've thought about recently since I'd like a FF body to compliment my 7D.

So even though you wouldn't need a new camera, it's still reassuring that such a camera is produced.

Did I mention that I switched over to Canon from Olympus since 4/3rds pretty much died...


----------



## KBX500 (Sep 28, 2011)

japhoto said:


> I don't especially wait for the 5D MkIII either, but as a photographer who's invested money in a system I like to see the system as a whole to go forward.
> 
> Be it new bodies, lenses etc. but the main thing is that the system evolves and it has continuation.
> 
> ...



I'm curious how you became attracted to the Olympus 4/3 system 
to begin with, it having such a small sensor and all. 
Were you already heavily invested in the Olympus SLR system ?
Why did you leave Olympus behind ?


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 29, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Oh and the update for your camera is already here, and you are not interested.



Not all of us change their camera every time a new model comes out. My 1DII is old and I would never settle for anytime else than a 1 serie. Guess what, the 1DsIII is more than 4 years old and pro body might not sell as many cameras as 5D(s) and 7D(s) but with many pro bodies Canon sells 400 to 800mm and other high grade lens.

Yes, many pro use 7D and 5D cameras and they are great cameras but many of them use 1 serie camera as well. Canon should not forget about them.


----------



## Bokehmon (Sep 29, 2011)

Tarrum said:


> And the worse thing is, people are acting like "I need the 5D MK III so where is it". Jeez, Canon doesn't owe you anything, and just because you said you need it it wont make much of a difference.
> 
> This is a business, not making all of you happy - sure a little bit of that is involved but come on.



Ughhhh... don't mean to intrude and all, but Canon's slogon IS "Delighting you always".... yeah. sooooooooooooo maybe they should delight us soon before we get agitated? TEEEEEEHEEEEEEEE.


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 29, 2011)

I shoot with a Rebel XSi and am dreaming of the day I can get a 7D. Not sure if that puts things in perspective for you or not, but a 1x is so far out of my range I can't even see it right now.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm just getting back into Photography, after a 10 year hiatus. Previously I was using a Canon T90, originally purchased in 1987, still have it, still works but I don't use it much as my eyesight doesn't allow me to focus at acceptable levels with manual lenses. So I've decided to jump on the digital bandwagon. I'm currently renting a 7D from my brother while waiting for the 5D3 or 1Ds4.

I really don't want to give up the depth of field that a FF allows. I had toyed with the idea of getting the 7D, but when comparing equivalent lenses, bodies and prices I just couldn't justify it. A 7D with a 24-70 f/2.8L will give damn near the same focal length and depth of field as a 5D Mark II with a 24-105 f/4L.

The price difference between the two @ B&H is only $300 (priced before the rebate was available). So the 7D really wouldn't be saving me that much over a 5D2 bundled with the 24-105mm f/4L. With so little price difference and no FF, that nixes the 7D.

The first problem I have with justifying the price of the 5D2 is that the auto focus is barely adequate, if dpreview is to be believed. The second is that it's due for a refresh, literally, any day now. I can't justify dropping $2500 on a camera body that is at the end of it's production cycle and hasn't been significantly reduced in price over those 3 years. Realistically the 5D2 should be selling for less than the 7D at this point. The only advantage the 5D2 holds is a FF sensor with a slight bump in Mega Pixels, in every other measure it is inferior to the 7D, I would be very surprised if the 5D2 isn't costing canon less to produce than the 7D.

Being that I'm looking for a FF, the 1Ds Mark III falls in the same camp as the 5D2, the price is too high for a Body that is at the end of its production cycle. So you see, some of us are really getting annoyed at the extended wait for the 5D3 or the 1Ds4. If the 1D4 were full frame we wouldn't be having this discussion, as I'd have already bought it. 

TL;DR - Need a full frame for depth of field, can't justify purchasing a 1Ds3 or 5D2 at current prices because they are at the end of their production cycle.


----------



## Speed (Sep 29, 2011)

Wrathwilde said:


> The only advantage the 5D2 holds is a FF sensor with a slight bump in Mega Pixels, in every other measure it is inferior to the 7D, I would be very surprised if the 5D2 isn't costing canon less to produce than the 7D.



I believe the 5D2 is actually superior to the 7D in all areas but auto focus & burst rate. The 5D slays the 7D at high isos. I employ shooters with 7Ds & their images are definitely lower quality & noisier even at lower isos.

Personally I'm waiting patiently for the new 1DS but as the wife needs one too I can hold out for another couple of months.


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 29, 2011)

Speed said:


> I believe the 5D2 is actually superior to the 7D in all areas but auto focus & burst rate. The 5D slays the 7D at high isos. I employ shooters with 7Ds & their images are definitely lower quality & noisier even at lower isos.
> 
> Personally I'm waiting patiently for the new 1DS but as the wife needs one too I can hold out for another couple of months.



I think that a fair assessment . Part of the issue with these camera lines is there is always a degree of overlap. In many ways, I find that the 7D is a better Sports/Action camera because of the AF and burst, but if you are doing anything in low-light or requiring detail, the 5D2 will deliver more. 

I would also generally expect that the better camera delivers a potentially better image and FF vs Crop may be all that it takes in the end as well to some of the quality/ISO performance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2011)

Speed said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > The only advantage the 5D2 holds is a FF sensor with a slight bump in Mega Pixels, in every other measure it is inferior to the 7D, I would be very surprised if the 5D2 isn't costing canon less to produce than the 7D.
> ...



The 7D has a better metering system, better weather sealing, a 100% viewfinder, a better rear LCD, and a shorter shutter lag in addition to the faster frame rate. There are some additional conveniences, such as the electronic level, more user-customizable options for the buttons, and the transmissive LCD that allows a grid display in the viewfinder without a focusing screen change.

The bottom line is that these are cameras intended for different primary purposes. In the 1-series lines, the 1Ds and 1D have different intended uses, and the 5DII is the low-cost version of the 1Ds, while the 7D is the low-cost version of the 1D.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Sep 29, 2011)

Speed said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > The only advantage the 5D2 holds is a FF sensor with a slight bump in Mega Pixels, in every other measure it is inferior to the 7D, I would be very surprised if the 5D2 isn't costing canon less to produce than the 7D.
> ...



Sorry, I wasn't exactly clear in what I meant. I was thinking specifically about the technology packed into the 7D as being superior to the 5D2, when I wrote the "every other measure" line. Yes, I'm aware of the superior low light performance the FF sensor gives, my point was that the supporting processors and circuitry in the 7D are more advanced than that of the 5D2 when the image sensors are taken out of the comparison.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 5, 2011)

Wrathwilde said:


> The first problem I have with justifying the price of the 5D2 is that the auto focus is barely adequate, if dpreview is to be believed.



I'd take that with a grain of salt. there are a ton of people out shooting with the 5DII in all sorts of applications -- including wildlife, sport, and motorsport. while it can certainly be improved a lot, "barely adequate" is misstating it quite a bit.


----------



## Chris primadona (Oct 6, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Oh and the update for your camera is already here, and you are not interested. So... why be so frustrated?


I _need_ full frame on a weathersealed pro body at this point. The only "upgrade" for me is the 4 or 5 year old 1ds mkIII and thats a sidegrade or even a downgrade in some areas and is well beyond its product cycle. The 1dmkIV is maybe a slight upgrade from what I currently own, but it's not full frame so not worth the stop-gap. I really hope to see something new soon as I have some savings tucked away for a new body.


----------

